# Canary & Pauduk Western Carver



## Astinos (Jan 2, 2017)

Howdy gents,

This one is far from the level of technical expertise I've seen around here but I'm beyond delighted at how clean and bright it turned out. I sealed it with a few coats of Tru Oil and a pass with Shellac. I just love the pauduk's glow in daylight. Questions and concerns are welcome!


----------



## jessf (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks clean and simple. Very handy.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice! For what foods is it typically used?

Edit: sorry stupid question the title already says it.


----------



## BorkWoodNC (Jan 3, 2017)

Love that handle combo, nice work!


----------

